

Ask HN: Any good Python App Engine Frameworks? - gcmartinelli

What framework would you recommend for Google App Engine (in Python), besides the default webapp?<p>If it has a module for integration with Facebook Connect it would be a plus.<p>Pre-built admin like Django's would be great also (I know I can use Django on GAE, but I believe the  pre-built Admin area does not work with GAE).
======
aitoehigie
take a look at web2py.com. I used it in developing gowork.com.ng and I had no
issues, worked perfectly on localhost and also on app engine. It has no
inbuilt module for FB integration but you can try Janrain

~~~
gcmartinelli
thanks. I'll check it out

